# طرق قياس كثافة السوائل



## loshi (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اني طالب مرحلة ثانية هندسة كيمياوي :11:,
ابحث عن تقرير او اي بحث له علاقة بالموضوع (طرق قياس كثافة السوائل) 
واتمنى تشاركون بيه وشكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## abue tycer (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*قياس كثافة السوائل*


*كيف يمكن قياس كثافة السوائل؟*​
​
إن الكثافة هي كتلة المادة حسب وحدة الحجم. وعادة ما يتم التعبير عنها بوحدة الجرام لكل سنتيمتر مكعب (جرام/سم 3). كما أن السنتيمتر المكعب الواحد من السائل يساوي واحد ملّيليتر(مللتر). ويحتوي اللتر على 1000 مللتر. ​
​
تقدر كثافة الماء النقي بما يقارب 1جرام/سم3، (1 جرام/مللتر، 1 كج/لتر، 1000 كج/م3)، وهو ما يساوي 62 رطل من الكتلة لكل قدم مكعب (رطل كتلة/قدم 3). توجد العديد من حسابات تحويل الكثافة على الإنترنت ويمكن استخدامها في تحويل الكثافة إلى وحدات أخرى.​
​
إن الطريقة الرئيسية لقياس الكثافة هي عن طريق وزن الحجم المعلوم. فمثلاً، قم بوزن وعاء سعته 1 لتر، ثم املأه بالماء وقم بوزنه مرة أخرى، بعدئذ قم بطرح وزن الوعاء للتعرف على وزن واحد لتر من الماء.​
​
ومن الخيارات الأخرى التعرف على الوزن النسبي للماء النقي، أو ما يطلق عليه "الثقل النوعي" (SG). الثقل النوعي للماء النقي هو 1، والثقل النوعي لشراب الذرة هو 1.5 تقريبًا، كما أن الثقل النوعي لزيت الذرة هو 0.9 تقريبًا. ​
​
ويتوقف عدد الأونس السائلي على نوع الماء نفسه. يمكنك وزن عدد معلوم من الأونس السائلي من سائل آخر ثم مقارنته بالماء. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كانت 10 أونسات سائلية تزن 9 أونس، عندئذ فإن الثقل النوعي يساوي .9 والكثافة تساوي .9 جرام/سم3. ​
​
*الهيدرومتر*​
الهيدرومتر هو جهاز أخف قليلاً من الماء يطفو على ارتفاعات مختلفة وفقًا لكثافة السائل. تتوافر أجهزة الهيدرومتر التجارية الرخيصة على نطاق واسع وهي تستخدم عن طريق صانعي الجعة والخمر الهواة لحساب تركيزات السكر قبل التخمير ومحتويات الكحول بعد التخمير. وتستخدم أجهزة الهيدرومتر أيضًا لحساب ملوحة المياه. ​
​
ولعمل التدرج الملائم على أحد أجهزة الهيدرومتر المنزلية، ستحتاج إلى معايرته بآخر تجاري واختباره في الماء في تركيزات مختلفة من الملح. ​
​
توجد المزيد من الطرق الأحدث لقياس كثافة السوائل، فعلى سبيل المثال، يوضح​
موقع إدارة عملية إميرسون​
أداة تجارية تحتوي على شوكة ارتدادية لضبط التردد تستخدم كعنصر استشعار في هذه الأداة. حيث أن تغير كثافة السائل يؤدي إلى تغير التردد الطبيعي للشوكة الهزا​
​
​


----------



## loshi (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك وانشالله دوام النجاح و الموفقية


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على مجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------

